# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Keshillat e mia..

## Do Not Tread On

Kam vene re se ka forumi ka disa opsione qe me disa ndreqje te vogla do ta optimizonin edhe me shume navigimin ne te...

1. shiriti i falenderimeve qe del poshte nje komenti kur komentuesi merr nje falenderim. Do te keshilloja qe te hollohej, sepse ze nje hapsire teper te madhe. Kutia mund te hollohet pak, dhe madhesia e fontit te zvogelohet.

2.Forumi te kete nje sidebar statik, apo nje balline statike, ku te shfaqen disa tema te zgjedhura, disa tema te superkomentuara, apo disa tema interesante kulturore, ekonomike. Nje nisje e mire do te ishte te vendosej tek nje nga ata shiritet e zinj. 
Te ndare ne kete menyre te thjeshte: ->
* | Tema 1 | Tema 2 | Filan Fisteku deklaron kete | Analiza e Dites nga Aqif Kopertoni | Art dhe Letersi |*

3. etj

----------

